

New Chatroulette Stats: 13% are Perverts - robertjmoore
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/16/chatroulette-stats-male-perverts/

======
novum
On a related note: Chat Roulette Piano Improv is fantastic.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32vpgNiAH60>

~~~
3dFlatLander
I feel like the real story isn't twitter/chatroulette/whatever, but these
awesome things artists do with them. Shitmydadsays comes to mind.

------
jgrahamc
Pervert seems a bit judgemental. The more interesting fact is that something
like 13% of the population (assuming I can extrapolate) would like to show
others their genitals. I wonder what the true stat is for the population.

~~~
jackowayed
But you can't extrapolate. A lot of people heard about chatroulette and heard
that it's filled with perverts. The average person is a mixture of intrigued
and scared by this, but an exhibitionist will definitely want to give it a
try. So there's a huge selection bias.

------
rbanffy
So, 89% male gives us 11% female. If the perverts are equally distributed
between male and female, you get about 2% female perverts.

It's easier to go to a bar.

~~~
chrisbolt
The article addresses this:

 _Of the perverts that were identified, only 8% were female. Combined with the
overall female rate, that means less than 1% of chats feature a female
pervert._

~~~
nostrademons
The stats that Techcrunch cites don't actually match up with its conclusion.
If 13% of ChatRoulette users are perverts, and of the perverts, 8% are female,
then 0.13 * 0.08 = 0.0104 (or slightly, barely, more than 1%) are female
perverts. If it had been "of the females, 8% are perverts", then it would be
under 1%.

------
Jim72
13%? That's all!? I figured it would be much higher, especially since 89% of
the users are male.

~~~
borism
13% is not enough for you?

you, pervert!

------
angelbob
Hey, you don't know how many normal-looking people are perverts. It could
actually be way more than 13%!

:-)

------
tibbon
We published similar findings on March 1 with the Web Ecology Project
<http://www.webecologyproject.org/2010/03/chatroulette/>

When we were doing the research the geo-ip information wasn't factored in, but
overall we saw quite similar. Good to see that the results are reproducable
(almost like science)!

------
mburney
"less than 1% of chats feature a female pervert."

This is really disappointing news for most hackers.

------
matwood
Looking at random pictures on the chat roulette map is pretty disturbing lol.

I wonder if these people knew a) they were being tracked and b) they picture
was being saved would they have still done what they did?

------
char
And 13% is just the average! I was on the other night during what must have
been a perv peak (20%). It was slightly terrifying.

------
Qz
I wonder what the stats would have been if it _hadn't_ been plastered all over
the media as the 'new cool thing'.

------
markbnine
UK. . . what's up with the high percentage of perverts? Too much BBC?

~~~
axod
The data firstly pointed out that UK usage was extremely low.

I'm skeptical if there was enough UK usage for the other UK statistics to be
valid. Can't see any absolute numbers there though, so hard to tell.

~~~
brent
The 95% CI is going to be roughly 15-31%.

